# Aluminum and acrylic Schmidt RPS



## More4dan (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve had some free time on my hands lately and I’ve been wanting to try the Schmidt RPS Rollerball. This lets you use fountain pen ink in a rollerball tip.  Supposedly you can swap the RPS with a #5 FP nib to make a convertible pen. I’ve found that to be not so easy with a JOWO #5 feed, the dimensions are different. Maybe the Schmidt #5 is closer. The body and cap are 6061 Aluminum finished with a brushed finish to help hide future wear. The section is Acrylic Acetate, made to accept the Schmidt K6 threaded ink converter.

All the parts were turned on a 7 x10 metal lathe using a pattern tracing modification to make the tapers. Using my new slow speed feed left a surface finish that only required sanding at 500 grit for the final brushed finish. The clip is from a PSI seam ripper kit. The section threads are M9 x 0.75 and the Cap threads are M11 x 0.80 triple start. The body is 11mm diameter and the cap is 13mm. 










Danny


----------



## magpens (Apr 3, 2020)

VERY beautiful !!!

Thanks for the detailed specs !

I like the symmetrical ends ... no doubt due to your pattern tracing mod.

You musta had a seam ripper left over from a prev. project, eh ? ... 

Where did you buy the nib ?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2020)

That is a different look. Came out well.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 3, 2020)

The previous pic was a bit distorted.


----------



## Aces-High (Apr 3, 2020)

That is a cool lookin pen!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 4, 2020)

Really nice Danny! I like the way you beveled the edge on the cap. Well done!


----------



## More4dan (Apr 4, 2020)

Correction, it’s a Schmidt PRS not RPS. Also known as a “Rolling Writer”. I purchased it from Richard L Greenwald.









						SCHMIDT® METAL "Rolling Righter" Cartridge Rollerball System - Richard L Greenwald LLC
					

Thread count is M6.5 x .5




					richardlgreenwald.com


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 4, 2020)

Very nice Danny.  Not sure about all the explanation language as I know nothing about metal fabrication or turning but I sure think it's a fine looking pen.


----------



## bmachin (Apr 4, 2020)

More4dan said:


> Maybe the Schmidt #5 is closer.
> 
> Danny



It certainly should be since Schmidt designed them to work that way. Although here's a link to a thread discussing the system from a few years back where somebody quotes Mike Redburn as saying that the JOWO #5 is a direct replacement(?).

https://www.penturners.org/threads/does-anyone-still-use-the-schmidt-prs.146836/#post-1911158

FWIW,
Bill


----------



## More4dan (Apr 4, 2020)

bmachin said:


> It certainly should be since Schmidt designed them to work that way. Although here's a link to a thread discussing the system from a few years back where somebody quotes Mike Redburn as saying that the JOWO #5 is a direct replacement(?).
> 
> https://www.penturners.org/threads/does-anyone-still-use-the-schmidt-prs.146836/#post-1911158
> 
> ...



I’ve come up with a section design that should work for both the JOWO #5 FP and the Schmidt PRS. The JOWO section has a smaller diameter feed but has a larger diameter section at the very end near the nib. I think I can drill the front section designed for the Schmidt to also fit the front of the JOWO and work for both.

I want to try it out first, then I’ll post a drawing. I’d like to come up with a design that lets me switch back and forth between the two. Thanks for the link, I’ll check it out. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 6, 2020)

That’s really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 7, 2020)

Very slick pen Dan. I love it.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks folks for the kind words. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ve successfully designed and made a front section that will work with a Schmidt PRS rollerball, a Schmidt #5 FP, and a JOWO #5 FP. I’ll make a separate post with details,photos, and dimensioned drawings. 

Danny



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Apr 9, 2020)

Here are some pictures with a JOWO #5 and a Schmidt PRS. 






Danny


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2020)

Very nice, Danny !!! . Looking forward to the diagram(s) that you plan to post, now that you have achieved your goal ! . Thanks !


----------

